
A Wearable Vest Can Protect Astronauts from Radiation in Deep Space - dricornelius
https://www.lockheedmartin.com/en-us/news/features/2016/stemrad-vest-space.html
======
dricornelius
Bonus points for the GIF animation featuring Dr Manhattan

